# Brake problems



## Adam82 (Nov 3, 2019)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.8 l. I replaced both my front calipers and my master cylinder. I bleed all my brakes have no more air in the system. Every time I pump my pedal I can hold it and it doesn't drop but as soon as I release the pedal and press it again it goes right to the floor. Any ideas on what it is.


----------



## Adam82 (Nov 3, 2019)

Adam82 said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze 1.8 l. I replaced both my front calipers and my master cylinder. I bleed all my brakes have no more air in the system. Every time I pump my pedal I can hold it and it doesn't drop but as soon as I release the pedal and press it again it goes right to the floor. Any ideas on what it is.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Master cylinder gets bled before hooking the brake lines to it. It should have come with instructions and two bleeder hoses with fittings to screw into the cylinder. You submerse the 2 lines into the reservoir. And slowly pump. Pushing bubbles out and sucking fluid back in. Basically priming the master. 

That's how installation worked back in the day. Might be different these days.


----------

